# I'm moving back home



## Cosmo

Hi everyone, I just wanted to share my story with you. I will not go into any of the details of why we separated but I just want to share our reconciliation story. My marriage was dead as a door nail, there was nothing that we did that could save it, marriage counselling etc. It deteriorated to the point of us hating one another. I left my husband when our baby girl was 3 months old (and we had only been married for 1 year 3 months at that stage). That was 16 months ago. I am moving back this week and I wanted to let each and every person on here know that there is always hope, no matter how dire the situation. I know that people will say that sometimes their marriage just can’t be salvaged, believe me I hear you, I understand it, I have been there. My husband and I were so angry when we left, it was a breakdown of communication that was so severe that we couldn’t talk...about anything besides when to pick up/drop off our daughter. When I left I was so angry, I set up time to see a mediator so we could iron out custody/maintenance etc. and get a divorce. But just when the meeting was scheduled I went into my old emails and found an email from a marriage site that I registered on when we just got married. It was written by Dr. Gary Chapman and it spoke of hope while being separated. I got the book and something changed within me, I began to have hope that our marriage could be saved. I know now that God was leading me the entire time. I googled marriage restoration testimonies, I wanted to know what to do to have my marriage restored. I came upon Rejoice Marriage Ministries and found thousands upon thousands of stories of people like me who wanted their marriages restored. In my heart, I knew it would happen but in the physical my husband was as cold and indifferent as ever, talking about divorce. I cancelled the mediation session because the communication was so bad between us that I felt that it would be counterproductive at that stage. I called out to God and asked why he would want me to be with a man like that, he answered me by turning my eyes towards a car whose licence plate had my husband’s nickname/initials on it. Now I know the sceptics are rolling their eyes at this but that’s what happened. That became a source of comfort to me, God gave me signs throughout the time we were separated that would be so clear to me that there was no doubt that it was He who was talking to me. I started thanking God for restoring my family even though it hadn’t happened yet.

It was difficult standing for my marriage when I knew that my husband didn’t want to, he didn’t even notice the changes that was taking place within me. I spent nights crying because things were just not changing but God kept giving me signs and messages that our marriage would be healed in His time. Last August I got to work to find an email from my husband’s attorney advising that he was starting divorce proceedings, I was gutted but God carried me, even through that. We went for a couple of mediation sessions and once done we were going to start the divorce proceedings. I remember on the way to one of those sessions, asking God to please give me 5 signs that this marriage will be saved, He gave me 6! Once done with the mediation I asked for it to wait while I finished exams, I work fulltime and study part time. That divorce never did take place.

The beginning of this year I felt a need to send my husband an email asking to come home. I prayed about it because I didn’t want to rush into it and derail what God was doing, the next day a taxi cut me off and had a bumper sticker that read, Home Sweet Home. I knew what I had to do. I sent the email and for the first time my husband was open to working on our marriage, just like that. We started dating and spent time together as a family and were now ready to move back in together. I had to get to the point where I acknowledged my own faults and ask God for forgiveness. I started praying that God would change my husband but He changed me instead and because I was different it had a positive effect on my husband. The real work starts now when were back home together...and then there’s the in-law situation (the relationships with them went pear shaped when we had all our issues) but I trust God, He carried me through the worst time in my entire life. Right now I cannot even believe that were moving back in together, I was getting ready to be divorced at age 29. I know that God can do the same that He did for me, for all of you. All it takes is setting your pride aside and asking Him to guide you. I also prayed to let go of the past, so many of our arguments were based on what we did to each other to the past that it seemed pointless rehashing it. In my experience I have just prayed, to let go of hurt, for God to change my heart, to heal my wounds and He has.


----------



## This is me

That is great news and this area of this website should be saved for only positive reconciliation stories like this.

Thank you for sharing your story and wishing you and your family all the best days ahead!


----------



## Chris from IL

Thanks for sharing your story! I took it to heart because I am also moving back home after an 8 month separation. And you are right, the real work begins when we are back home. Good luck


----------



## CaughtOffGuard2

Thank you so much for speaking about your success. I am a husband who was recently left and really needed to see there is hope. Best of luck.


----------



## Stretch

Absolutely beautiful.

Godspeed.


----------

